# Is TV news trustworthy at all on politics?



## Trulen (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi there.  I've been against American politics for the longest time.  No one knows how to do it right.  I can't offer any suggestion, because "no one" means "no one
.

But that's just me forcing my opinion onto you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







But I've been watching  the news.

No one plays nice when it comes to politics, so the news reports get biased.  Either Probama or Nobama.  Debate between people on the news shows turns into "HEY I'M YELL LOUDER THAN YOU AND CUT YOU OFF SINCE THIS IS MY SHOW."  


I'm wary about turning to the internet, since the internet is 95% Probama.  The number is actually lower since people don't want to speak out against Obama because they'll be bum-rushed by the rest of the internet.  The remaining 5% are simply based on the fact that his skin color is dark-yellowish.  Kinda like a well-baked twinkie.  Or the bottom of angel-food cake.  BUT I MAY DIGRESS.  But you can't get me to believe for a second that the man's black.  


But I guess this goes back to my "No one knows how to do politics right" statement.  



So, is there anywhere that's an unbiased news reporting?
If a Bill has been passed, I want to find out what the bill does.  No personal opinions, and no comment section.  
And nothing personal.  I don't care if the headlines, "Obama saves a baby with CPR." or "Obama found telling a raunchy joke."
Don't care.  That doesn't affect me.  The rest of the world will eat it up.


My hopes aren't high.  But maybe there's something out there.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 17, 2009)

The BBC's pretty good at not picking sides and just giving facts - but over here our newspapers are like your TV, partisan, sensationalist and lowest denominator whereas our TV news tries to play it a bit more serious, like your newspapers.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stay away from Fox News and the local news on national and international politics.

For legislative, judicial, and executive issues and law: C-Span or C-Span2

International issues: BBC or if you have really good satellite try to find a news station from the country you want hear about.  If not just find some international news from the designated country you want to know about on Youtube.

General News: MSNBC

Economic Advice: CNN (don't watch for regular news though)


----------



## Trulen (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah.  General news doesn't really matter.  but I'll look into those C-Spans.  Thanks.

Dunno if I'll look into BBC.  I can't stand British accents due to a terrible High School Musical incident.  

Don't ask.


But I did lie in my original post about general news about presidents.

I greatly enjoyed Bush pulling a matrix on the shoe-thrower, and then pulling the matrix again.  
The only way that coulda gone better if one of his bodyguards jumped in front of him all "take-the-bullet" style.  With Bush trying to go on with his speech, but failing because he can't keep a straight face over the incident.


I'm not gonna wish harm on the man.  That's just douchebaggery.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> For legislative, judicial, and executive issues and law: C-Span


Yeah Hop....
Your totally right...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

You wouldn't imagine how many idiots walk the Earth plus prank calls are for 10 year olds and everyone calling and saying crap with no informational value need to grow up.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Prank calls are for 10 year olds and everyone calling and saying crap with no informational value need to grow up.


OH PLEASE.
You sound like one of those people on Faux News.
It's a freaking joke!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 17, 2009)

BBC are pretty good IMO, although they are not always completely unbiased.  

if you can get it euronews are quite good for international affairs, although is rather dry.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 17, 2009)

All the US new stations are one-sided. They twist the story to make it more intense so that people will check back on what happens. Like swine flu, not any worse than the regular flu yet it had to be this massive pandemic. Then their view on politics is shit, don't even get me started on that.

BBC is good, although the accents on some of the reporters can get really annoying. Then CNN is good for the economics, that's all theyre useful for. As said before C-SPAN is good, but I feel BBC is better (Actually BBC America is probably the best, US news by people outside the US)


----------



## granville (Jul 17, 2009)

Prank calls aren't funny, which a joke is supposed to be. I've never found it amusing, even when doing it myself. So guess that says something. Every time I hear a prank call, it makes me facepalm due to 1- not being funny and 2- showing how stupid and brainless people can be. Practical jokes- funny, a one liner/riddle/joke- funny. But I've yet to see a prank call that is funny, including the ones in that video. I have some hope that they COULD be funny, but calling in a political hotline or whatever and telling people about penises is not.

As for political news, politics is pretty much an opinion-based branch of the news. Any way you look, very few news sources will tell you like it is without offering their own views. BBC is one of the few special cases. CSPAN offers opinions, but they let all sides into the conversation.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with Fox News..  Just because it doesn't have 9:1 ratio of PRObama people doesn't mean they're bad.  People always think they're stupid and that they're biased for Republicans.  Even though when President Bush was in office they stated both his faults and his positives...  And they actually give truth out, not just opinions.


----------



## Law (Jul 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> prank calls are for 10 year olds and everyone calling and saying crap with no informational value need to grow up.



Yeah Vidboy really does need to grow the fuck up and stop trawling 4chan/ED/12chan.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have grown up.
And if you don't like me going on ED and 4chan then that's too fucking bad.
If your going to whine and fight about this then your just wasting your time.
And why? I'll say it again. I'm not going to childishly fight about my likings.

EDIT: Btw, i don't remember talking about 12chan...


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-july...-all-star-pitch
That is what is wrong with faux news.

They are very biased and can barely be considered a news show.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 18, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> BBC is good, although the accents on some of the reporters can get really annoying.



I have to say, I am British and agree with that.  I don't know what happened to the BBC only hiring people that could speak proper BBC English...


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 18, 2009)

BBC is most accurate, if you ask me though, half the stuff that goes on in our respective countries, let alone the whole world, are probably never mentioned on the news. I really can't remember the last i ever watched the news, it just makes no sense to me at all, i just sometimes read an article from time to time


----------

